# Accidentally measures in fluid ounces



## Ilium (Jan 25, 2018)

I didn't notice that my scale was set to fluid ounces and not weight ounces. How bad will this mess up my batch?


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 26, 2018)

Ilium said:


> I didn't notice that my scale was set to fluid ounces and not weight ounces. How bad will this mess up my batch?



Use soap calc and enter the recipe in as you actually measured and made it and tell is what SF and lye concentration it turned out to have.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 26, 2018)

A scale cannot measure fluid ounces. It just can't. It can only measure ounces by weight. The only way to measure fluid ounces is to use a volume measuring device ... in other words, a measuring cup.

*edit:* I stand corrected ... and befuddled. I learned there are indeed some household scales that supposedly DO measure volume (milliliters and fluid ounces). Actually, these scales are still measuring the weight, but they convert the weight to an estimated volume by making assumptions about the density. 

Brewer George (below) has the correct advice -- if you used the "fluid ounce" setting and the same density setting for weighing EVERYTHING, then you're fine. If you used different density settings for different ingredients, then I'm not sure. We'd have to know more specifics about what you did.

*I apologize for disbelieving you, Ilium. *

I'm now going to stand in the corner and bang my forehead against the wall.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jan 26, 2018)

I you used for absolutely everything you put in the soap, there shouldn't be any difference.


----------

